# Advertising Views Success Scary for Its Owners



## phrelin1367066121 (Mar 15, 2011)

According to The Morning Bridge:


> Hulu just keeps doing better and better ... thus posing a bigger and bigger problem for its backers. ...Hulu nabbed ~1.27M ad views out of a US total of 4.32M. And they did it with a reach that extends to just 8.9% of US households.
> 
> Great news for the folks at Hulu. Not so great for its backers at Disney, News Corp. and NBCUniversal. To be sure, Hulu earned its owners around $263M last year. But stack that up against the approximate $30B in programming fees received from cable, DBS and telco TV providers and suddenly you could be trading a guy on stilts for the Empire State Building. Which helps explain why the big guys in this case are biting their fingernails and why rumors keep surfacing about one, or all, looking for "a way out."


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Rather than "a way out", why not a better "way in"? 

It's inevitable........

Vinyl -> 8 Track/Cassette -> CD's -> Digital file

Analog TV -> Digital TV

Beta/VHS -> DVD -> BD -> IPTV


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

In my lifetime...

No tv -> small screen mono CRT tv -> big-box color CRT tv -> flat-panel HD tv -> 3D tv -> ???


----------

